# I need your vote



## joecam96 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have entered Champion Spark Plug's Search For a Champion contest and need your vote to help me win.

My video and story about racing a Mk1 Scirocco are up against over a hundred other entries, mostly circle track and drag cars.

The VW enthusiast vote can help me secure sponsorship money from Champion that will help me qualify and compete at the SCCA Runoffs in 2012.

Please check out my video and vote after January 2, 2012.

You can view my entry and vote for me here:
http://engauge.votigo.com/contests/v...?sk=vov1hm!6

Thanks,

Joe Camilleri
H Production VW Scirocco 06


----------



## Knestis (Jun 22, 2001)

*I voted*

  ​ Contest details


----------



## seoguru (Jan 7, 2012)

*vote for u*



Knestis said:


> ​ Contest details


i gve my vote for u


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok.


----------

